# [MOD][APP]AwesomeBEATS™ v.5 For ALL ANDROID AOSP ROMS(02.05.13) Experience BEATS



## ...Awesome...

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
AwesomeBEATS™






Flashing this will not mess up your other Equalizers!!​
Post #2
***AwesomeBeats™ Aroma Installation***
Post #3
***AwesomeBeats™ Premium Version***
Post #4
***Special Thanks Too***
Post #5
How To's, Videos, Q & A.

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HIT THAT THANK BUTTON IF THIS MOD WORKED FOR YOU!!!​
...Awesome BEATS... 
...V.5 Aroma Version...









Aroma Installer Instructions:​


> 1. Select Your Rom's Base or Select Actual Rom. (Unless its OFFICIAL/BUILD FROM SOURCE select the actual rom IF port then select CM BASE.
> 
> *STOCK Rom (ROOTED but on stock rom. (ONLY SOUND FILES WILL INSTALL)
> *CM BASE (UNOFFICIAL PORTS)
> *CYANOGENMOD (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *AOKP (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *PARANOID ANDROID (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *PACMAN (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *TEAM BAKED ROM (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *TOASTED MARSHMALLOW (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> 
> 2. AwesomeBEATS Icon.
> 
> *Black Icon
> *White Icon


Requirements:​


Code:


Rooted Phone<br />
Latest BusyBox (Download from Market)<br />
Terminal Emulator (Download from Market)<br />

Instructions:​


Code:


Open Terminal Emulator<br />
su<br />
awesome<br />
reboot<br />

.Downloads.​AwesomeBeats_v5_Aroma_Edition

.Changelog.​


> <*>Changelog v.5</*>
> <*>*Re-Builded AwesomeBeats from scratch using DSP MANAGER</*>
> <*>*Re-Tweeked the whole sound files, now hear improvements through out system not just music</*>
> <*>*Made it as Universal As Possible</*>
> <*>*Updated ALL Files & Sound Effects</*>
> <*>*Added Different Sound Files For Different Rom Bases</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.4.5</*>
> <*>*Same as v.4 but with a few modification to get CM10.1 MUSICFX to work.</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.4</*>
> <*>*Re-Launched AwesomeBEATS</*>
> <*>*Newest Built For JellyBean</*>
> <*>*Added Support for CM10</*>
> <*>*Added Support for other rom bases</*>
> <*>*Added Framework for other Sound Enhancements Improvemments</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.3</*>
> <*>*Added MUSICFX so Settings work on CM9</*>
> <*>*Added Awesome Control Panel</*>
> <*>*Re-Built AwesomeBEATS</*>\
> <*>*Support for CM9</*>
> <*>*Support for MIUI</*>
> <*>*Support for AOKP</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.2</*>
> <*>*Fixed the FC issues for non HTC devices.</*>
> <*>*Added Sony, Motorola Devices.</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.1.5</*>
> <*>*Fixed FC issues for a few devices.</*>
> <*>*Added Support for Samsung Devices.</*>
> 
> <*>Changelog v.1</*>
> <*>*Initial Release</*>


...AwesomeBEATS™...
...v.5 Premium Edition...







Aroma Installer Instructions:​


> 1. Select Your Device Manufacturer
> 
> *HTC
> *Samsung
> *LG
> *Sony Ericcson
> *Motorola
> *Other (Huawei, Asus, Acer... etc)
> 
> 2. Select Android Version
> 
> *Froyo (WILL ONLY INSTALL SOUND FILES)
> *Gingerbread (WILL ONLY INSTALL SOUND FILES)
> *HoneyComb (FULLY SUPPORTED)
> *Ice Cream Sandwhich (FULLY SUPPORTED)
> *JellyBean (FULLY SUPPORTED)
> 
> 3. Select Your Rom's Base or Select Actual Rom. (Unless its OFFICIAL/BUILD FROM SOURCE select the actual rom IF port then select CM BASE.
> 
> *STOCK Rom (ROOTED but on stock rom. (ONLY SOUND FILES WILL INSTALL)
> *CM BASE (UNOFFICIAL PORTS)
> *CYANOGENMOD (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *AOKP (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *PARANOID ANDROID (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *PACMAN (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *TEAM BAKED ROM (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> *TOASTED MARSHMALLOW (OFFICIAL BUILDS)
> 
> 4. AwesomeBEATS Icon.
> 
> *Black Icon
> *White Icon
> *Red Icon
> *Sky Blue Icon
> *Creamy Icon
> *Blue Icon
> *Yellow Icon
> *Orange Icon
> *Green Icon
> *Pink Icon
> *Neon Yellow Icon
> *Marble Black Icon
> *Gold Blue Icon
> *Gold Sky Icon
> *Gold Pink Icon
> 
> 5.Premium Features:
> *AwesomeBeats BootAnimation
> *AwesomeBeats Color Changing Wallpapers 25 to Choose From
> *AwesomeBeats Live Wallpaper
> *LMT Launcher. noname81 Awesome Pie Launcher
> *Seeder. lambgx02's Performance Lag Reducer
> *Sony Walkman. Premium Walkman, MusicPlayer, Vizualizer and Image Editor
> *Enhanced Video Quality Build Prop Video Enhancer
> *Enhanced Sound Quality Build Prop Sound Enhancer (MUST APPLY TO GET CONTROL OF YOUR WHOLE ANDROID SYSTEM SOUND)


******Make Sure You Select Sound Quality from Premium Features to enable Android Sound System*******

Requirements:​


Code:


Rooted Phone<br />
Latest BusyBox (Download from Market)<br />
Terminal Emulator (Download from Market)

Instructions:​
After you have successfully Flashed AwesomeBeats v.5 Premium Edition Open Terminal and execute the following command!


Code:


Open Terminal Emulator<br />
su<br />
awesome<br />
reboot

After you have successfully Rebooted, go back to Settings/Sounds & select MUSICFX. You will see AwesomeBEATS Control Panel.
If on CM10.1 there is a bug where you can't adjust this settings i have issued a bug report to CM and hopefully it will get fixed. I have adjusted this setting automatically for you, ONLY if on CM10.1 IF not continue........


> When Listening to MUSIC select AwesomeBEATS and adjust your settings by opening AwesomeBEATS DSP.
> When NOT listening to MUSIC and want to make your phone's System Louder Select AWESOMEBEATS v.5
> then go to AwesomeBeats v.5 Modified Noozxoide adjust your settings then go back to Awesome Control Panel and re-select AwesomeBeats. Now you will have both System Audio and Music Audio enhanced.


BUGS​ (Hopefully they will get fixed on next version)


Code:


Cm10.1 Awesome Control Panel Not Showing Up

Personal Adjustments!​


Code:


Coming Soon

Download!​I have read the entire Premium OP and understand.
Download: AwesomeBeats_v5_Premium

Changelog: v.5 Premium Edition​


> <*>*Re-Builded AwesomeBeats from scratch using DSP MANAGER</*>
> <*>*Re-Tweeked the whole sound files, now hear improvements through out system not just music</*>
> <*>*Made it as Universal As Possible</*>
> <*>*Updated ALL Files & Sound Effects</*>
> <*>*Added Modified Noozxoide</*>
> <*>*Re-Builded Awesome Control Panel</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for CM 9/10/10.1</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for AOSP Gingerbread</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for AOKP</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Paranoid Android</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for PacMan</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Baked Bean</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Unofficial Builds</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Toasted Marshmallow</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Froyo</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Gingerbread</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Honeycomb</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Ice Cream Sandwich</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for JellyBean</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for HTC AOSP</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Samsung</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for LG</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Motorola</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Sony Ericsson</*>
> <*>*Added Updated Support for Other(Huawei, Asus, Acer etc)</*>
> <*>*Added 15 new icon selections</*>
> <*>*Added AwesomeBEATS BOOTANIMATION</*>
> <*>*Added AwesomeBEATS Wallpapers</*>
> <*>*Added AwesomeBEATS Live Wallpaper</*>
> <*>*Added Aroma Premium Edition</*>
> <*>*Added Enhanced Video Quality</*>
> <*>*Added Enhanced Sound Quality & Tweaks</*>
> <*>*Added SonyWalkman Player in Premiums</*>
> <*>*All Wallpapers by WAPVIRUS</*>
> <*>*All Icons Thanks to:Golfluvr66</*>










IF YOU SEE YOUR NAME HERE AND WANT ME TO CHANGE IT TO YOUR USERNAME PM ME PLZ.​<*>Susan Burns 
<*>Michael Erickson	
<*>Matthew Carpin	
<*>Larry Miller	
<*>darren nugent	
<*>Alfred Prospere	
<*>Jared Earls	
<*>Avry Irawan	
<*>Max Aschenbrenner	
<*>Anthony Freund	
<*>Marshall Williams	
<*>Aneuris A Rivas	
<*>EVANGELOU DIMITRIOS	
<*>John Skiba	
<*>Omer Ozderya	
<*>Fernando Jurado López	
<*>Sudip Kumar Datta	
<*>eaun ballinger	
<*>Timothy Knowles	
<*>Jose Navas	
<*>paksi istvan	
<*>David Aldridge	
<*>XDA > ramjet73	
<*>Jeremiah Wright	
<*>Albert Chavez	
<*>Nicholas Moniak	
<*>XDA > jarjar124

How To's, Guides, Videos, Q&A


----------



## xanthrax

hi guys !
i can confirm that`s working fine on sg s3
the only issue is with live wallpaper keep stopping 
otherwise the sound is ok !


----------



## .ZIP

not sure if its just my terminal or what but I had to remount as read write with.

su
mount -o rw,remount /system
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]awesome[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]reboot[/background]


----------



## ru5l4n12

does not work at all, even a small sound

how to fix????

device : htc explorer
rom : cm10 beta 6 and cm9 built 14 (unofficial)


----------

